# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Artrose

## catwoman

:Embarrassment: Hallo,ik ben een vrouw van 50 jaar en sinds 1992 heb ik last van lage rugpijn,het begon eerst met lumbago,dan isias,en nu heb ik sinds enkele jaren facetartrose,heb hiervoor alle verschillende onderzoeken gedaan,namelyk epudirale inspuitingen,zonder resultaat,dan terug pynkliniek voor infiltraties deze heb ik meerdere keren gehad ook zonder resultaat,dan pijnpleisters namelyk transtec daar was ik echt misselyk van heb deze 4 maanden gehad wel zonder pyn maar kon niet meer eten myn maag en darmen waren hierdoor aangetast dus weg pleister,weer opnieuw pyn ,heel lang neuraaltherapie gevolgd ook zonder resultaat ,en nu sinds enkele jaren kryg ik om de 14 dagen infiltraties in de facetgewrichten van de huisarts wat wel myn pyn wat beter is maar na 10 dagen weeral uitgewerkt is daarby in het weekend inspuitingen van rofenid ready mix,de verplegers weten niet meer waar ze moeten steken vanwege de harde plekken!!!Tegen medicatie kan ik niet vanwege de maag alsook allergie van lactose!!!Opereren kunnen ze ook niet!!!!Veel in het huishouden kan ik niet meer doen heb al enkele jaren een poetsvrouw.Ik heb al van alles geprobeerd om toch maar van die pyn af te geraken maar op den duur weet ik het niet meer moet dan maar met de pijn leren leven zeker !!!Misschien weet iemand van jullie raad ?Alvast bedankt!!!

----------


## katje45

Hallo Catwoman,

Mag ik vragen waarom ze niet kunnen opereren ? Is er wel eens een MRI van je rug gemaakt ? Misschien is er wel iets anders aan de hand dat de injecties niet helpen.
Wil je in ieder geval heel veel sterkte wensen!

----------


## catwoman

> Hallo Catwoman,
> 
> Mag ik vragen waarom ze niet kunnen opereren ? Is er wel eens een MRI van je rug gemaakt ? Misschien is er wel iets anders aan de hand dat de injecties niet helpen.
> Wil je in ieder geval heel veel sterkte wensen!


Hallo,ik ben al verschillende keren onder de mr geweest en de rugspecilist zei dat hy my niet kon opereren,reden zei hy te gevaarlyk,en vroeg hem toen wat met myn pyn toen heb ik van hem zelf infiltraties gekregen waardoor ik nadien nog meer pyn had.De pyn gaat soms tot in de benen mag me niet bukken want dan heb ik dit voor!!!heb ook veel massages gekregen en by oefeningen was na 2 dagen myn rug geblokkeerd dus ook geen oefeningen meer!!!In de maand september ga ik terug onder de mr alsook voor de hals daar ook artrose zit maar daar heb ik tot hiertoe niet zoveel last van!!!Alvast bedankt voor jou reactie en groetjes!!!!

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Tja, dat maakt het lastig. Heeft de arts ook gezegd waarom het gevaarlijk is?
Wil je ieder geval sterkte wensen!

----------


## catwoman

> Hoi,
> 
> Tja, dat maakt het lastig. Heeft de arts ook gezegd waarom het gevaarlijk is?
> Wil je ieder geval sterkte wensen!


Hallo,nee dat geeft hy niet gezegt,nu kan ik nog gaan misschien anders in een rolstoel en dat wil ik ook wel niet he,heb onlangs gehoord dat er een baxter bestaat voor artrosepatienten zal dat eens met myn huisarts bespreken na myn operatie van vernauwing plasbuis nu volgende week donderdag dat dit ook gauw vlug achter de rug is he want by my houd het maar niet op he ,gelukkig heb ik veel steun van myn man,vrienden heb ik byna niet vanwege myn ziekte,gelukkig heb ik ook myn lieve 9 katten waarvan ik veel vriendschap heb!!!Vele lieve groetjes!!!!

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Vervelend he, als je zoveel dingen tegelijk hebt! Gelukkig dat je veel steun krijgt van je vriend en je katten. Heel vervelend dat je vrienden je hebben laten vallen door je ziekte. Wil je alvast veel sterkte wensen voor volgende week!

Die specialist die jij bezoekt, is die gespecialiseerd in de wervelkolom?

----------


## catwoman

> Hoi,
> 
> Vervelend he, als je zoveel dingen tegelijk hebt! Gelukkig dat je veel steun krijgt van je vriend en je katten. Heel vervelend dat je vrienden je hebben laten vallen door je ziekte. Wil je alvast veel sterkte wensen voor volgende week!
> 
> Die specialist die jij bezoekt, is die gespecialiseerd in de wervelkolom?


Hallo,de specialist die ik voor myn rug heb bezocht is een van de beste neurochirurgie by ons te Aalst belgie als deze er niks kan aan doen dan een andere ook niet!!!Spytig he.Groetjes!!!!

----------


## zirus

De beste raad die ik je kan geven is dat wat mij is overkomen. Mijn knokkels op de handen begonnen te vervormen zodat de pezen daar zijdelings naast gleden, ook een vorm van arthrose. Moeilijk om mee te werken. Sinds ik met het makersdiet ben begonnen is dat vrijwel verdwenen en kan weer ze normaal gebruiken zonder pijn, maar ook een heleboel andere dingen zijn beter geworden. Kan ik je zeker aanraden om dat te doen. Je darmen zijn ook niet gezond, dat blijkt uit je lactose-allergie. Met dit dieet kan het stukken beter worden voor jou denk ik.
Groet, 
Zirus

----------


## catwoman

> De beste raad die ik je kan geven is dat wat mij is overkomen. Mijn knokkels op de handen begonnen te vervormen zodat de pezen daar zijdelings naast gleden, ook een vorm van arthrose. Moeilijk om mee te werken. Sinds ik met het makersdiet ben begonnen is dat vrijwel verdwenen en kan weer ze normaal gebruiken zonder pijn, maar ook een heleboel andere dingen zijn beter geworden. Kan ik je zeker aanraden om dat te doen. Je darmen zijn ook niet gezond, dat blijkt uit je lactose-allergie. Met dit dieet kan het stukken beter worden voor jou denk ik.
> Groet, 
> Zirus


Hallo,ik heb nog niet van dit dieet gehoord,kan je my beschryven wat dit dieet in houd ,daar ik ook geen fruit verdraag,en lactose,soja,kleurstoffen en bewaarmiddelen allergie heb ,ik verdraag ook geen rouwkost,wel 1 keer per week lukt dit wel maar meer niet,alsook witloof,spinazie,deze verdraag ik ook niet!!Graag wat uitleg over jou makersdieet.Alvast bedankt en groetjes!!!

----------


## zirus

In het kort is het een dieet die je darmen zo veel mogelijk kan herstellen. Als gevolg daarvan komen de goede voedingsstoffen weer in alle onderdelen van je lichaam, waardoor alles weer gaat werken zoals het hoort. Belangrijk is het om de voeding zorgvuldig te selecteren wat wel en wat niet. Vetten zijn belangrijk maar transvetten moet je mijden als de pest. Kefir van geitemelk is ideaal om je darmflora correct te laten verlopen en koolhydraten, alle dus ook vruchten met suiker, moet je 4 weken laten staan. Het staat op makersdiet.nl daar kun je ook verdere vragen stellen over het dieet in jou geval. Het is een niet commerciele site met een speciale visie op voeding. Ik kan niet alles hier vertellen want dan zou het verhaal te lang worden.
Succes ermee en groetjes.

----------


## catwoman

> In het kort is het een dieet die je darmen zo veel mogelijk kan herstellen. Als gevolg daarvan komen de goede voedingsstoffen weer in alle onderdelen van je lichaam, waardoor alles weer gaat werken zoals het hoort. Belangrijk is het om de voeding zorgvuldig te selecteren wat wel en wat niet. Vetten zijn belangrijk maar transvetten moet je mijden als de pest. Kefir van geitemelk is ideaal om je darmflora correct te laten verlopen en koolhydraten, alle dus ook vruchten met suiker, moet je 4 weken laten staan. Het staat op makersdiet.nl daar kun je ook verdere vragen stellen over het dieet in jou geval. Het is een niet commerciele site met een speciale visie op voeding. Ik kan niet alles hier vertellen want dan zou het verhaal te lang worden.
> Succes ermee en groetjes.


Hallo,oke alvast bedankt en groetjes,ondertussen heb ik nu ook een zenuw die gekneld zit vanwege myn facetartrose deze zal kunnen behandeld worden met radiofrecquentiebehandeling vd facetgewrichten=de zenuw defenitief blokkeren heb nu al veel pyn afgezien ,myn linkerbeen is gevoelloos,maar eerst moet die andere operatie achter de rug nu donderdag vernauwing plasbuis en dan nadien dit.Facetartrose kan niet worden geopereerd,zal my ook een rolstoel moeten aanschaffen voor lange afstanden om de rug minder te belasten!!!groetjes!!!!

----------

